# John Deere CS56 ("Made in Italy"): Nice Looking Saw



## max2cam (Sep 13, 2003)

So here I was riding back home from H-D's "100th" party in Milwaukee and spotted this big John Deere dealership. Having read wonderful things (and good prices) about the new (Oleo-Mac?) John Deere chainsaws, I pulled in and looked them over.

The CS56 (56.5 cc) really caught my eye. The build quality looked really top notch and no fooling. The cylinder is bolted on with base screws from the top for easy service and the chain cover is metal, not plastic. In fact the saw had a good solid feel and is probably a bit heavier at 12.6 lbs (powerhead). The price of $350 seemed okay too and online they are as low as $310. If I didn't already have 3 saws for firewood cutting, I'd be tempted to try one of these babies. It was clearly stamped "Made in Italy" and I presume it is an Oleo-Mac or a successor company.

The Deere dealership also handled Stihl and the salesman steered me over that way and said they sell 50 Stihls for every Deere saw they sell. He had the MS 260 for $450 -- a hundred bucks more than the CS56. He was pushing the MS 290 the most, however, and telling me that's the best saw for the price ($300). I picked one up and saw that the cylinder is bolted on from the bottom (like my Jons. 2050). I don't think that I like that system.

Of course if I did buy another saw, I'd also be tempted by Bailley's B51 (451 Solo?) for $300. 

I like trying out different brand saws. It's fun and you don't need to be a millionaire either....

PS: I finally found some MX2T motorcycle oil at Checker Auto. Paid a lofty $5 for a pint, but now I'm a dues paying member of the MX2T Synthetic Oil Society! Now I can sleep nights peacefully knowing I now pocess the ultimate two-stroke oil.

===================

http://www.atthecreation.com/


----------



## eyolf (Sep 13, 2003)

> ...dealership also handled Stihl and the salesman steered me over that way...



Don't you just love it when the dealer steers the customer away from what he or she knows they want?

Local Deere dealers also handle the Italian saws, soft-sell them too...I wonder if Deere is kind of forcing them on the dealers...

I couldn't milk another use out of my failing McCulloch trimmer this year, shopped around a bit for a replacement. My favorite shop doesn't stock Jonsered trimmers, just echo; Local Deere dealer whisked me away from Deere-brand right away, tried to force a Stihl on me. Then a Husky.

I got an EFCO from still another shop. This guy has been trying to sell me an EFCO 981 for over a year every time I stop in to ask about Dolmar's (he also sells Dolmar) 7900 chainsaw. Maybe the trimmer sale will soften him up...


----------



## Tony Snyder (Sep 14, 2003)

I sell Efcos. The 56cc saw is well made and is a good performer. It will outcut an 026.

The larger 981 is better suited to a firewood or farm saw than a logging saw. The only weakness I have noted is the durabality of the rubber anti vibe mounts, but they are no worse than most saws that are suspended by rubber. E-luxes steel springs is a better system.

Most of the JD dealers around here have loyalties to Stihl and Echo which most of them have sold while JD had no saws to sell. John Deere was in bed with Echo for several years. Now that JD has good saws (the Efcos), they are finding it difficult to snuggle in and get shelf space against the Stihl/Echo entrenchment.

Most of the publics perception of the value of a brand runs about 10 to 20 years behind the currently deserved reputations. Thats why McCullochs still sold 20 years after they were an industry leader.

You also have to keep in perspective that most Arborist Site regulars are far more savvy about saws than the average Joe Public.


----------



## ratman36 (Dec 27, 2007)

*cs56 deere or efco 956*

my friend just bought a new one off ebay for 252.00 total with shipping.we cut wood with it today and its runs really good.dont try to keep up with it,if you have a stock ms290 wont happen.he was hanging right with my husky 357xp.all three of these saws have 56.5cc.advertised hp is as follows husky 4.4,efco 4.1,stihl 3.75.the deere is a very well made saw also.as good or better than my husky and better than the ms 290 stihl,of course the ms290 is not a pro saw like the husky or the deere. husky 357xp's are 549.00,stihl ms290 runs 349.95.i have seen the efco 956 new on ebay for 295.00 and 21.60 for shipping.great deal.


----------



## Sprig (Dec 28, 2007)

If the Efco saws are built with the same sort of quality thats in the two old Efco-jet330 trimmers I acquired a bit back they ought to be good machines, man they're tough! Curious to hear more about them (the saws ).



Serge


----------



## challenger1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've had a cs56 for 8 years now and it is a damned good saw. I have had the same 18 inch bar since new. The bar gave out about a month ago. 

The cs56 is probably one of the best all around saws out there. It is very light and can cut through just about anything the average homeowner could throw at it. Reliable, reliable, reliable. I haven't spent a dime, except to sharpen chains. I have no idea how many tanks of gas I have used, but it's a BUNCH of 45:1....not 50:1. 

Please stay tuned for my comparison between my new CS81 with a 20 inch bar and CS56 with a 20 inch bar (waiting for bar and chains from Baileys)


----------



## Jefflac02 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Dealer liquidation - is this a good price*

I went to my local John deere dealer today and they are liquidating their last remaining John Deere branded saws at 30% off. They have cs 40, cs 46 and cs 56 all at 30% off. I can get a cs56 for $307 + tax w a 16" bar. I have own other stihl products and trust their quality, but after reading reviews on this site, I am willing to give the JD branded efco a try. Also, looking at a Dolmar 5105 that I can get at dealer cost from a buddy who owns a dealership.

My needs are for firewood cutting (8 - 14" logs) and to down small trees during trail clearing from when they logged my property 10 years ago. All of these saws will probably be overkill for my use of every other week on average, but I like to enjoy my work when I do it.

Any advice from you guys on here would be appreciated.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 8, 2012)

G0od price? That's a steal. Hell, I almost want one for myself at that price!


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 8, 2012)

You people can get tools at crazy low prices, if i found some deals like that around here i'd probably clear out the store myself.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 8, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> You people can get tools at crazy low prices, if i found some deals like that around here i'd probably clear out the store myself.



We certainly appear to. I guess I've never fully grasped why there are such profound differences. I get the idea of VAT, import duties/tariffs, and stuff like that, but it astounds me to think that they could add as much to the cost of a product as they do. I was looking into buying a Stihl MS241, until I figured out the dollars-to-pounds conversion, plus shipping, plus import fees...the thing would cost me $1,200 USD easily, when it should be priced at about $400 USD if they sold it here.


----------



## Side by Side *1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a CS56, it's a great saw, I'm a Husqvarna person, I've had this John Deere four years without any problems, I feel John Deere would give Husky a run for their money. Great Saw


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 8, 2012)

Jefflac02 said:


> I went to my local John deere dealer today and they are liquidating their last remaining John Deere branded saws at 30% off. They have cs 40, cs 46 and cs 56 all at 30% off. I can get a cs56 for $307 + tax w a 16" bar. I have own other stihl products and trust their quality, but after reading reviews on this site, I am willing to give the JD branded efco a try. Also, looking at a Dolmar 5105 that I can get at dealer cost from a buddy who owns a dealership.
> 
> My needs are for firewood cutting (8 - 14" logs) and to down small trees during trail clearing from when they logged my property 10 years ago. All of these saws will probably be overkill for my use of every other week on average, but I like to enjoy my work when I do it.
> 
> Any advice from you guys on here would be appreciated.



you realize this thread is over ten years old? wtf?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 8, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> you realize this thread is over ten years old? wtf?



Steve they are all talking about a post that happened today.  So wtf :msp_wink::hmm3grin2orange: leave them alone. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jefflac02 (Dec 9, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Steve they are all talking about a post that happened today.  So wtf :msp_wink::hmm3grin2orange: leave them alone. :msp_rolleyes:



I do realize the thread is that old. I was looking at the efco 152 long term test thread which is how I came across the efco brand badged as JD. The dealer is one of my business clients and I have seen these saws in here for many months at 30% off.

For many of you who do not know recent everts in the US, we were hit by a severe "perfect storm" where 3 major fronts converged at the same time. While the eastern seaboard got most of the press, due to the hurricane and surge damage, where I live in the Western part of MD we got 30+" of snow instead of wind and heavy rain.

The funny thing is, I stopped at my stihl dealer today while I was in town and they just got restocked from the storm. EVERY saw they had was purchased that was a 250 and up. That includes some $800+ saws, all gone. I know there are a lot of people who have negative opinions about the stihl brand, you can't deny the job their marketing dept has done. 
The husky store still had a ton of stock left(I asked how many they sold, all the low end models, none (zero) of the xp models they had at $864 sold.

And now back to the John deere cs 56 et al. I called the store and surprisingly they still had all their stock. Most consumers are like me I guess, we see JD on a chain saw and are ignorant to the brand that made it ( or JD loyalists buy blindly, if so, man would they have lucked into a steal)

I saw the long term test and yes I realize the cs 56 is no where close to a new model. Just thought I would see what everyone thought. The saws are all new in box. I didn't ask about the cs 40 or 46 price, but I can if someone wants me to and will ship it at your cost. 

Last question. If the price is right, should I pick up a 40 or a 46 as a back up saw? Almost everyone who posts says they are like Lays brand potato chips, "you can have just one"!

Btw, they have 4- 40's in stock and only one of the others. And no I am not giving away the dealer or even the city.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Jefflac02 said:


> I do realize the thread is that old. I was looking at the efco 152 long term test thread which is how I came across the efco brand badged as JD. The dealer is one of my business clients and I have seen these saws in here for many months at 30% off.
> 
> For many of you who do not know recent everts in the US, we were hit by a severe "perfect storm" where 3 major fronts converged at the same time. While the eastern seaboard got most of the press, due to the hurricane and surge damage, where I live in the Western part of MD we got 30+" of snow instead of wind and heavy rain.
> 
> ...



cant hurt,,, if ya dont like it,, sell it!!


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 9, 2012)

I only have two of the smaller Oleo Mac(=Efco=Emak) models(3500&2600) and am very happy with them. The 38cc model had a catalytic converter but somehow I lost it when I was inspecting the mufller with my needle pliers.  Since then it runs much cooler. The TH model I have has also been nothing but satisfactory for me. Quality wise I would consider them as good as my Stihl, but I am only a homeowner so long term testing will take some time.
Actually I am so happy I am thinking about selling my Dolmar 5001 and getting a 162 instead. I have the Dolmar 420 so that would put me in the 40 & 60cc group.

7


----------



## Jefflac02 (Dec 9, 2012)

I am mainly cutting firewood for recreational use in a fire pit and maybe to sell. I am also clearing trails for snowmobiles and atv's, if I can get both for $400 or so, I think I will. I am not going to spend $800+ on an occasional use item, but the prices seem right for what I need. I good firewood saw for bucking and a smaller saw for trail work.


----------



## Jefflac02 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Update - bought a dolmar 5105*

Buddy of mine is a dealer and gave me a great price! Already put 2 tanks of gas through it. All I can say is WOW! Anyone who is considering the 5105. Just do it. I didn't know how much saw I was getting for the price.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 14, 2012)

Swing and a miss. Good luck with your Dolmar, they are an OK saw.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Dec 15, 2012)

Tony Snyder said:


> I sell Efcos. The 56cc saw is well made and is a good performer. It will outcut an 026.
> 
> The larger 981 is better suited to a firewood or farm saw than a logging saw. The only weakness I have noted is the durabality of the rubber anti vibe mounts, but they are no worse than most saws that are suspended by rubber. E-luxes steel springs is a better system.
> 
> You also have to keep in perspective that most Arborist Site regulars are far more savvy about saws than the average Joe Public.



Husky 261/262 spring mts will work on the 181/981/8200 I've been told. Haven't had time to check to make sure on my 181 and 8200's. I love my Efco saws. Note Efco 156 has quad transfers CS56 and Efco 956 has dual transfers both are closed port. Other than Echo saws Efco is a very good value and a very good piece of equipment.
Shep


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 26, 2019)

Tony Snyder said:


> I sell Efcos. The 56cc saw is well made and is a good performer. It will outcut an 026.
> 
> The larger 981 is better suited to a firewood or farm saw than a logging saw. The only weakness I have noted is the durabality of the rubber anti vibe mounts, but they are no worse than most saws that are suspended by rubber. E-luxes steel springs is a better system.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm not very savvy. I got a pile of Echo's. Even the stinkin old and slow 660 starts right up with a couple of pulls after sitting for months though.


----------

